# nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774 with 2.6.19-rc1

## 0x001A4

I just got the new kernel today and tried to recompile nvidia-drivers I got this error:

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8774-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:17,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8774-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c:8:

include/linux/config.h:6:2: warning: #warning Including config.h is deprecated.

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8774-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c:26: error: unknown field 'slave_send' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8774-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c:27: error: unknown field 'slave_recv' specified in initializer

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8774-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8774-pkg2/usr/src/nv] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [mdl] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774.ebuild, line 146:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 469:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774-8251.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-rc1/astest8502.out

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-rc1/astest8506.out

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-rc1/astest8510.out

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-rc1/astest8514.out

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

I guess no one probably knows a fix to this as of yet, so should make a bug report for this? I already searched bugzilla and nothing came up. Thanks!

----------

## irondog

Duplicate post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3625757.html#3625757

----------

## Fran

Same here with ipw3945 and ieee80211. It seems that every module built against the new kernel causes a sandbox violation.

----------

## AaronPPC

 *irondog wrote:*   

> Duplicate post:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3625757.html#3625757

 

Seems like we have a circular duplicate post thing happening here...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

hi, this problem is a bit "older" (occurs since some mm-version?!),

check these links

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-502465-highlight-nvidiadrivers.html

-> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149307

Someone also posted a "workaround" (in bugzilla), 

which didn't seem to work for me :/

----------

## 0x001A4

Thanks for that reply boris, but unfortunately that didnt work for me either :s

I've never used an mm version before and I'm pretty sure this isnt either. This is the first time I've ever had this problem.

----------

## Fran

 *0x001A4 wrote:*   

> Thanks for that reply boris, but unfortunately that didnt work for me either :s
> 
> I've never used an mm version before and I'm pretty sure this isnt either. This is the first time I've ever had this problem.

 

Strange, it did work for me.

----------

## boris64

Really strange, hm...

The posted patch did apply without any errors,

kernel compiled fine as before, but i'm still unable

to emerge those nvidia-drivers-1.0-96xx...

----------

## Fran

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Really strange, hm...
> 
> The posted patch did apply without any errors,
> 
> kernel compiled fine as before, but i'm still unable
> ...

 

Well, I must say that it worked for me for the ipw3945 module. I don't use the nvidia driver. Anyway, the error was the same as the opening post, so it's a bit weird.

----------

## mijenix

2.6.19-rc2 don't change anything. 

Is it the kernel or the nvidia-drivers or the sandbox?

----------

## dkure

 *mijenix wrote:*   

> 2.6.19-rc2 don't change anything. 
> 
> Is it the kernel or the nvidia-drivers or the sandbox?

 

Its the combination of externel module, new kernel version and sandbox

new kernel seems to test modules being built, this test occurs outside of the sandbox, hence is a sandbox violation.

----------

## ErniBrown

Gentoo mantainers already know of this "bug". They are in contact with kernel developer. I think we have to wait   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 0x001A4

apparently this thread has a link to a fix. but i dont know how to apply it. lol

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-505651-highlight-.html

----------

